# 2012 Dodge Ram R/T 5.7 Hemi 6-speed tran



## edwardzed (Jan 11, 2012)

I hae a new (500 mile) Ram 5.7 Hemi with 390 HP and the trans is slow and sluggish. I cannot even (with 390 HP) spin the wheels from a dead stop. My dealership says that is noemal. Please help...


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

If it has traction control that you cannot turn off then don't expect to be able to do burnouts.

If you think there is a problem then go to an automotive parts store. Many have computer code readers that can tell you if there are any problems with the engine or tranny.

It is not in the best interest of a truck manufacturer with a vehicle still under warranty to allow you to do burnouts. If they are actually doing this, I don't blame Chrysler for doing whatever they might be doing to prevent people from putting a big shock load on the drive train.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I would stick to the dealer since it is brand new. 

BG


----------



## edwardzed (Jan 11, 2012)

It is not somuch the burnouts, it is that from a dead stop it "slowly" accelerates and after a second or two actuall begins to move. 

i bought this for performance...


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Go to an independent mechanic and get their opinion on whether or not this is abnormal.

Was it like this during your test drive?


----------



## edwardzed (Jan 11, 2012)

My fault, I did not push it hard during the test drive. It had plenty of power when I drove it. I just didn't realize that the trans was so sluggish.


----------



## edwardzed (Jan 11, 2012)

I guess (mistake) that since my Ram SST (a little over 300HP) ran great, I thought that 390 Hp would be a big jump ahead....


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

What you feel for acceleration is mostly related to engine torque. Check the torque curves between the two different engines to see if the difference is significant or not.

There might be an intentional delay that helps with fuel consumption or pollution numbers. Manufacturers are under a lot of pressure to improve those numbers.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I forgot to welcome you to TSF

I would still seek dealer guidance since it is so new. Does the owner manual say anything about traction control?

BG


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

He did check with the dealer who he said says this delay is normal. Whether or not it is normal might be able to be verified through an independent source. Dealers are known for covering for the manufacturer. Not that this is necessarily the case, but it couldn't hurt to get a second opinion.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Who knows ???

I would not be messing around with a brand new car except thru the dealer.

BG


----------



## edwardzed (Jan 11, 2012)

I am not goinfg to be messing around, the warranty is important to me. I am on the forum to see if anyone can collaberate what is happening to me or can give me ammunition to go to the dealer with. 

Please post your specifications so we can better help you and we don't have to keep asking. 

I don't know how to do that....


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Don't worry about specifications, that is in his signature, it applies to hardware for computers.

BG


----------



## edwardzed (Jan 11, 2012)

*IT'S A BRAVE NEW WORLD!!!*
*I LOVE MY TRUCK!!!*

I took the traction control off and it is a different truck. Tire spin and acceleration, I love it.

I only had time for a quick test. Will check it out fully later.

I want to thank every one that responded to this post for their help. I was shooting in the dark (no owners manual, new technologies, first new truck in 13 years. etc.) and now I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

I can see I have a lot to learn about the new technologies. I have been playing with a 1969 Mercury Marauder 429, 360 HP for the last 10 years, which is a whole different world and, I guess, it affected my expectations. Have patience with me, still learning.

Again thanks to all, I greatly appreciate it.

Ed


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

You may want to turn it on in bad weather ! It do help.

You should be able to down load the manual from the Chrysler web site.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Traction control is on newer vehicles so that "new inexperienced drivers" won;t spin wheels or lose control and end up in an accident, My wifes 2011 Liberty has Traction control, and when I drive that thing I turn it off just so I can have the control I was taught to have back when vehicles were real vehicles, not rolling computers. My 17 year old drives with traction control on, basically because he doesn't have 30 years experience behind the wheel. Personally after the warranty expired, I'd remove the traction control, but thats just me.


----------



## bandit26 (May 22, 2012)

edwardzed said:


> I hae a new (500 mile) Ram 5.7 Hemi with 390 HP and the trans is slow and sluggish. I cannot even (with 390 HP) spin the wheels from a dead stop. My dealership says that is noemal. Please help...


Mine did the same. I brought a new Ram 1500 Hemi, in January everything was ok until 700 miles approx and the transmission felt really sluggish. When I was travelling in areas of around 25 mph it felt like it was straining, like it was in 4th gear. Acceleration was slow also. The dealership has looked at it and said that's normal because of the ECO Boost,, BS!!! I took it to a transmission company and had there opinion. They said it was the throttle relay or Torque.. I went back to the dealership and told them and they have (Today) said it's the torque and they are replacing it. I will post the outcome when it's done. SO I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## edwardzed (Jan 11, 2012)

Please let me know how you make with the dealert on your "torque" fix.

How did the transmission place identify the problem as a "torque" problem???


----------



## darfvayda (Apr 9, 2012)

eventually traction control is going to become as mandatory as seatbelts, and cars and trucks will come from the factory with 3G/4G/However-many-G datalink that will alert the authorities when you go over the speed limit and email you a ticket payable by paypal LOL and also motorcycles will have bank angle sensors that will alert them when am motorcycle is sensed doing a wheelie LOL and car seats will have sensors in them that alert them when a person farts with too high of a methane content LMAO

BWOOO BWOOO BWOOOO... sir, how much beans have you had to eat today... d'Oh!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

darfvayda said:


> eventually traction control is going to become as mandatory as seatbelts, and cars and trucks will come from the factory with 3G/4G/However-many-G datalink that will alert the authorities when you go over the speed limit and email you a ticket payable by paypal LOL and also motorcycles will have bank angle sensors that will alert them when am motorcycle is sensed doing a wheelie LOL and car seats will have sensors in them that alert them when a person farts with too high of a methane content LMAO
> 
> BWOOO BWOOO BWOOOO... sir, how much beans have you had to eat today... d'Oh!


And THAT is why I plan to keep my 2001 Jeep until I can no longer be able to drive.
I have said before and will now say again, a dictatorial totalitarian govt like that does NOT have ANY place on U.S.Soil, and mandating things like that are yet another step towards the movie 1984


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Lets get back to subject at hand, please.

BG


----------

